# End of a chapter.



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Never thought I would be on this part of FF but here We are.  Had our 5th and final go at IVF and it has failed even though everything was looking perfect.  Thanks for all the support you have given.  
BG


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Dearest BG

I am so sorry that your treatment didn't work out for you 

Never say you failed the treatment, we all gave treatment our best shot... and in doing so we did our absolute best. I would rather look at it in the way of the treatment failed _you_ hon.

Its very early days for you hon and you are very welcome here, if only it could have been through happier circumstances.

Sending you a very gentle  go gently with yourself, you've been through a lot by the sound of it

Much love
Emcee xxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Dear BG

I just wanted to echo emcee's words of welcome although liker her, I'm sorry that you've been through so very much. Be gentle with yourselves.

flipper


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello BG,

So sorryto hear your news and hope that you are recovering from this blow. I know it is not easy. Please be easy on yourslf and come for some support when you need ome understanding.

Lol Jq xxx


----------



## albi (Dec 24, 2005)

Hello BG

I am so sorry to hear your news. My heart goes out to you. I can't add any more than everyone else has posted but just to say I am thinking of you.

Love Alison


----------

